# Highbridge Area Reds



## phishphood

Very nice. I haven't been up that way in over a year now. Looks like I might need to head that way.


----------



## Surfincb

Nice looking reds.

Redfish man back on his feet yet?


----------



## Hicatch

> Nice looking reds.
> 
> Redfish man back on his feet yet?


Haven't heard from Jim in quite a while....


----------



## Gator_Bob

What type of boat do you have? Looks great


----------



## Hicatch

Thanks GB, our boat is a B60 Riverhawk Kingfisher edition...


----------



## Gator_Bob

I also have the King Fisher edition and love it. I have an 18 hp four stroke. Had it about 5 years and no problems. How do you like yours?


----------



## Hicatch

Absolutely love the boat. We have a Merc 4S 20HP and the boat runs well.

The biggest thing is how stable the boat is; when people come on for the first time they can't believe the stability.


----------



## Surfincb

Still good fishing going on up there. Took my uncle from WV out this weekend and he landed 2 reds about 16" each, I landed one at 20" and he got a snook by the 4 posts. 
I haven't been out there in a couple months and there was action everywhere for the first 3 hours.

Wish we could get a bait shop opened back up there again though!!


----------



## OviedoAV

Hicatchfish, pm sent!


----------



## Surfincb

Redfish man back in the hospital... say a few prayers for him as he is quite ill this time!


----------

